# featl demise 17-19 weeks and vaginal delivery



## jhack (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a situation where a pt went to the e.r with excessive bleeding and no prenatal care.  The pt went through a vaginal delivery. Would this still be billed as 59409?


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 24, 2008)

CPT say for medical treatmet of spontaneous complete abortion (miscarriage), any trimester, use E/M codes 99201-99233.  Was the fetus born alive or did it die inutero?


----------



## howardi (May 26, 2009)

*Inevitable Abortion*

I have a similar situation, 

This patient was PPROM and vaginal bleeding @ 19 wks, pt was given misoprostol and delivered baby with apgar 1*1*1*9, doctor checked vaginal delivery, 
Should it just be admission and sub with DX 635.70 LEGAL AB W COMP NEC-NOS,  658.23 PROLONG RUPT MEMB-AP  ?


----------



## mitchellde (May 26, 2009)

As far as the dx code, look to the coding guidelines... If the baby is delivered live at birth regardless of how long the baby lives then it is a delivery 650 if it is normal with a V code for the outcome of liveborn.  I am not certain of using an E&M code if the physician documents a preterm delivery.


----------



## tjanz1418 (May 27, 2009)

Here is a link to ACOG explaining what they think you should bill before and after 20 weeks.  I had a similiar situation to yours and I billed an E&M with the placenta delivery code.

http://www.acog.org/from_home/departments/coding/terminations-abortions.pdf


----------



## YV@OBGynJax (Dec 2, 2014)

*Link suggested above*

The link suggested above does not work anymore.


----------

